
0wnz0red - mariorz
http://dir.salon.com/story/tech/feature/2002/08/28/0wnz0red/print.html
======
malvosenior
I remember when Salon used to be good!

[http://www.salon.com/wlust/feature/1998/11/cov_09feature2.ht...](http://www.salon.com/wlust/feature/1998/11/cov_09feature2.html)

~~~
nirmal
[http://www.salon.com/wlust/feature/1998/11/cov_09feature.htm...](http://www.salon.com/wlust/feature/1998/11/cov_09feature.html)
is page one of story linked to in the parent comment.

------
awt
It is an interesting sensation to reread this 7 years later ( 3 of those spent
in the SF Bay area). The intro describing Murray's day to day life and
circumstances are disturbingly familiar to me.

------
jobeirne
>"Mostly free e-books from the Gutenberg Project. Descartes' "Meditations" are
some heavy shiznit."

Why wound a perfectly good read with words like "shiznit"?

~~~
yters
shiznit is a technical term in analytic philosophy meaning "this philosopher
holds the predominance of public acclaim on a relatively obscure and
completely misunderstood idea of his"

------
DTrejo
>He felt the sores on his body dry up and start to slough off. He was hungry
enough that he actually caught himself peeling off the scabby cornflakes and
eating them. It grossed him out, but he was hungry.

:)

------
jbyers
(2002)

